# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  اعرفي شخصيتك من طريقة وقوفك امام المرآه.....

## Dew

كيف تكون شخصيتك من طريقة وقوفك أمام المرآة:

الشخصية المرحة :

هي التي إذا نظرت إلى المرآة ابتسمت أو حاولت تقليد الآخرين بمرح، وهي شخصية معبرة عن ذاتها تحب الآخرين وتستطيع أن تحصل على الوظائف المهنية بسهولة، كما أنها قادرة على التعامل مع من حولها بارتياح، وهي أيضا خدومة وصديقة صدوقة، وتحب أن تخدم وتلبي أي طلب يطلب منها ، وهي وفية لوعودها.... 


الشخصية المبتسمة :

هي التي تبتسم كلما نظرت في المرآة ذلك لأنها تحب الناس والحياة .. وهي راضية عن نفسها بشوشة وصديقة أيضا لمن حولها، وهي خير حلال للمشاكل وعقد الآخرين .. 


الشخصية التأملية :

هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها .. 

الشخصية الرافضة :

صاحبة هذه الشخصية تتجنب النظر إلى المرآة، وإذا تصادف ووجدتها أمامها.. فهي تشيح بوجهها عنها، وهي شخصية غير اجتماعية بالمرة، تصمم على الوصول إلى أهدافها.. ولكنها لا تستطيع أن تحقق منها أو لذاتها شيئا.. وهي لاتهتم كثيرا بالمظهر الخارجي وإنما تهتم بالموضوع وهي أيضا تبرر لنفسها ما تستحبه فقط.. وترفض نصائح الغير أو حتى الاستماع إليهم... 

الشخصية التعسة :

هي التي تنظر بامتعاض إلى نفسها في المرآة فهي غير سعيدة مع الناس أو العالم من حولها.. وهي تبدو دائما متبرمة، غير راضية عن نفسها فهي شخصية انطوائية لا تقدر على الاستمتاع بحياتها .. 

الشخصية المتشائمة :

وهي التي عندما تنظر في المرآة ترى كل شئ إلا نفسها بالرغم من أنها ممكن أن تكون جميلة، إلا أنها بتشاؤمها لاترى جمالها أمام عينيها.. فالمرآة لا تعكس إلا ما هو قبيح.. وبالتالي ينطبع هذا على تفكيرها فهي لا تتذكر إلا ما يجلب الكآبة والحزن في نفسها.... 

الشخصية الحالمة :

وهذه الشخصية دائما نجد أنها تنسى نفسها عندما تنظر في المرآة وتفكر في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل، لذلك فهي تعتبر المرآة شاشة سحرية ترى فيها ما كانت تتمناه لكي تقوم به في الماضي، وما تريد أن تحققه في الحاضر، وما تحلم في تحقيقه في المستقبل، وهي من خلال رؤيتها للمرآة تستطيع أن تتخيل الكثير من القصص والمغامرات المثيرة التي تحلم أن تكون بطلتها... 

الشخصية الحزينة:

وهي الشخصية التي تقف بصمت أمام المرآة واكثرماتركز النظر إلى العينين لتعكس لها وجه آخر يعكس الصورة 
(حبيب _ غالي ) لتجسد حزنها برؤية الدموع 
تنهمر من العينين ولا تقف أمام المرآة إلا للبكاء فقط لان الدمع رفيق الحزن .. فهي لا ترى سوى معالم وجه آخر تتوجه العيون بسيل من الدموع المنهمرة
وانين صامت وهي شخصيه عاطفية جدا ... 

الشخصية عاشقة المرآة :

هي شخصية لا تستطيع أن تمنع نفسها من النظر إلى أي مرآة تقابلها.. وهي تنظر في المرآة لفترات طويلة جدا.. وصاحبة هذه الشخصية عادة تكون من الرياضيين وتحب النزهات والرحلات كثيرا، 
وتهتم بمتابعة أحدث خطوط الموضة العالمية وتحافظ على رشاقتها، فهي شخصية حساسة جدا أو لديها حاسة قوية للألوان، تميل إلى التنسيق والديكور وتعق الملابس والعطور المميزة ...

واخر شخصيه هي... (:23*) 

شخصية اللي توقف قدام المرايه وتكلم نفسها (:34*) 
وصاحبة هذا الشخصيه شو راح تكون  
اكيد خبله ومجنونه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 الله يشافيكم

وكل وحده تقول شخصيتها

----------


## بنت العواميه

*الشخصية التأملية :

**هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها .. 
*
*
**صج والله.. كله حقيقي..**
**وأضيف عليها الشخصيه الأخيره أني أحيانا أصير خبله ومجنونه.. يعني أكلم حالي*
*شنو الواحد يسوي يعني.. الدنيا وبلاويها خيوه*
*لازم تخلي الواحد يستجن * 

*يسلمو على الموضوع الحلوووو..*
*وأتمنى أنتي بعد تقولين شخصيتك.. مو بس إحنا * 

*ومشكوره*

*تحياتي**
*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الشخصية المبتسمة :

هي التي تبتسم كلما نظرت في المرآة ذلك لأنها تحب الناس والحياة .. وهي راضية عن نفسها بشوشة وصديقة أيضا لمن حولها، وهي خير حلال للمشاكل وعقد الآخرين .. 


مشكوره اختي على الموضوع
ويعطيش ربي العافيه

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

مشكوره خيتو 

على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

  تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

مشكورة خيتو على الموضوع 
وجدت نفسي من بين الي كتبتيه
الله يعطيكي الف عافية


ام محمد

----------


## نور علي

*مشكور Dew على الموضوع ،، نقل موفق ،،*

*الف شكر لك على المجهود ،،*

*اختك ،، نور علي*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع

----------


## شجون آل البيت

الشخصية المبتسمة :

هي التي تبتسم كلما نظرت في المرآة ذلك لأنها تحب الناس والحياة .. وهي راضية عن نفسها بشوشة وصديقة أيضا لمن حولها، وهي خير حلال للمشاكل وعقد الآخرين .. 


مشكووورة اختي dew على الموضوع 
تسلم يدك 

والسلام 

اختك شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## Dew

*الشخصية التأملية :*



*هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها ..* 



بنت العواميه..............................مثلك نفس الشخصيه :amuse:

----------


## Dew

بنت العواميه 
الضحكة البريئه 
Spicy
ام محمد 
نور علي
زهرة القطيف 
شجون آل البيت
شكراً على مروركم 
يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه 


 اني بنت مو ولد  :bigsmile:  
  :amuse:     Dew=ندى

----------


## بحور الامل

الشخصية التأملية :

*هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها .. 
   مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع*
*تحياااااااااااتي لك*
*بحور الامل*

----------


## اميرة عمري

مشكور اخي على الموضوع

----------


## Dew

أختي بحور الامل
شكرا على المرور والتعقيب
أخي اميرة عمري
شكرا على مرورك 
يعطيكم ربي الف عافية

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*الشخصية الحزينة:*

*وهي الشخصية التي تقف بصمت أمام المرآة واكثرماتركز النظر إلى العينين لتعكس لها وجه آخر يعكس الصورة 
(حبيب _ غالي ) لتجسد حزنها برؤية الدموع 
تنهمر من العينين ولا تقف أمام المرآة إلا للبكاء فقط لان الدمع رفيق الحزن .. فهي لا ترى سوى معالم وجه آخر تتوجه العيون بسيل من الدموع المنهمرة
وانين صامت وهي شخصيه عاطفية جدا ...* 

*يسلمووووووووو على الطرح الرائع*
*الله يعطيك الف عاااافيه*

*تحياااااااااتي*
*ايمي*

----------


## هديل

الشخصية التأملية :

هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها .. 


من صاقعة كلكم تامليين 

مشكورة خيتي على الطرح الرائع

تحياتي لك

----------


## عبير الزهراء

مشكووووووووووره أختي ندى  الموضوع جدا رائع
 طلعت الشخصيه المبتسمه

----------


## My tears

> *الشخصية التأملية :
> 
> **هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها ..*



 :embarrest:   :embarrest:  

*يسلمووو والله ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## الأمل كله

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## Dew

إيمي
هديل
عبير الزهراء
My tears
الامل كله
يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه
مشكورين على المرور والتعقيب
تحياتي

----------


## عهد

الامل كله انا عهد اريد اتعرف عليكى

----------


## .: ماسة :.

يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## Dew

ماسة
مشكورة على المرور على المرور والتعقيب
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## majdyhamdy

*مراحب*

*الشخصية المرحة :* 
* 

هي التي إذا نظرت إلى المرآة ابتسمت أو حاولت تقليد الآخرين بمرح،وهي شخصية معبرة عن ذاتها تحب الآخرين وتستطيع أن تحصل على الوظائف المهنية بسهولة،كما أنها قادرة على التعامل مع من حولها بارتياح، وهي أيضا خدومة وصديقة صدوقة،وتحب أن تخدم وتلبي أي طلب يطلب منها ، وهي وفية لوعودها.... 


الشخصيةالمبتسمة :


هي التي تبتسم كلما نظرت في المرآة ذلك لأنها تحب الناس والحياة .. وهي راضية عن نفسها بشوشة وصديقة أيضا لمن حولها، وهي خير من يحل مشاكل وعقد الآخرين .. 


الشخصية التأملية :


هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها .. 


الشخصية الرافضة :


صاحبة هذه الشخصية تتجنب النظر إلى المرآة، وإذا تصادف ووجدتها أمامها.. فهي تشيح بوجهها عنها، وهي شخصية غير اجتماعية بالمرة، تصمم علىالوصول إلى أهدافها.. ولكنها لا تستطيع أن تحقق منها أو لذاتها شيئا.. وهي لاتهتم كثيرا بالمظهر الخارجي وإنما تهتم بالموضوع وهي أيضا تبرر لنفسها ماتحبه فقط.. وترفض نصائح الغير أو حتى الاستماع إليهم... 


الشخصية التعسة :


هي التي تنظر بامتعاض إلى نفسها في المرآة فهي غير سعيدة مع الناس أو العالم من حولها.. وهي تبدو دائما متبرمة، غير راضية عن نفسها فهي شخصية انطوائية لا تقدر على الاستمتاع بحياتها .. 


الشخصية المتشائمة :


وهي التي عندما تنظر في المرآة ترى كل شئ إلا نفسها بالرغم من أنها ممكن أن تكون جميلة، إلا أنها بتشاؤمها لاترى جمالها أمام عينيها.. فالمرآة لا تعكس إلا ما هو قبيح.. وبالتالي ينطبع هذا على تفكيرها فهي لاتتذكر إلا ما يجلب الكآبة والحزن في نفسها.... 


الشخصية الحالمة :


وهذهالشخصية دائما نجد أنها تنسى نفسها عندما تنظر في المرآة وتفكر في الماضي والحاضروالمستقبل، لذلك فهي تعتبر المرآة شاشة سحرية ترى فيها ما كانت تتمناه لكي تقوم به في الماضي، وما تريد أن تحققه في الحاضر، وما تحلم في تحقيقه في المستقبل، وهي من خلال رؤيتها للمرآة تستطيع أن تتخيل الكثير من القصص والمغامرات المثيرة التي تحلم أن تكون بطلتها... 


الشخصيــه الحزيــنه :


وهي الشخصية التي تقف بصمت أمام المرآة واكثر ماتركز النظر إلى العينين لتعكس لها وجه آخر يعكس الصورة 
( حبيب _ غالي ) لتجسد حزنها برؤية الدموع 
تنهمر من العينين ولا تقف أمام المرآة إلاللبكاء فقط لان الدمع رفيق الحزن .. فهي لا ترى سوى معالم وجه آخر تتوجه العيون بسيل من الدموع المنهمرة 
وانين صامت وهي شخصيه عاطفية جدا ... 


شخصية عاشقه المراة :


هي شخصية لا تستطيع أن تمنع نفسها من النظر إلى أي مرآة تقابلها.. وهي تنظر في المرآة لفترات طويلة جدا.. وصاحبة هذه الشخصية عادة تكون من الرياضيين وتحب النزهات والرحلات كثيرا، 
وتهتم بمتابعة أحدث خطوط الموضة العالمية وتحافظ على رشاقتها، فهي شخصية حساسة جدا أو لديها حاسة قوية للألوان، تميل إلى التنسيق والديكور وتعليق الملابس والعطور المميزة ... 


ان شاء الله عجبكم الموضوع






منقول
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم ..*

*ألف شكر لك أخوي ع المشاركة الطيبه ..*

*الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافية ..*

*بانتظار كل جديد ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شموع الخيال

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائعة
بانتظار جديد

----------


## majdyhamdy

*الاخت دمعة حزن*

*الاخت شموع الخيال*


*ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه*

*ومشكورات على المرور العطر*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*والله لما اشوف المرايا على حسب يتغير الشكل ساعات* 

*ساعات مرحه .. وساعات شي ثاني* 

*مشكور اخوي ع الموضوع*

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه* 

*الولاء الفاطمي*

----------


## majdyhamdy

*الولاء الفاطمي*

*الف شكر على التواصل*

*ساعات مرحه .. وساعات شي ثاني* 
*
**
**ان شاء الله دايما مرحه يارب*

----------


## Ali03000

انا من أطلع في المراية وأنا متضايق على طول أضحك لأني ما أخلي شي الا اسويه .. وبعدين أضحك على الهبالة..خخخخخخ


مشكور على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## majdyhamdy

*والله ضحكتني بجد*

*حرام عليك اي هباله*

*مشكور اخي على المرور*

----------


## ندى الكوثر

تشكر على روعة الموضوع 
ننتظر المزيد من المواضيع المميزه

----------


## majdyhamdy

*الاخت ندى الكوثر*

*الف شكر على التواجد والتواصل*

*وربي يوفقك*

----------


## فلسفه فكر

موضع راائع ,,

وبـ نفس الوقت مهم .. 

يسلمك ربي خيو .. 

موضوع متألق جداً.. 

لاهنت .. 

مودتيـــــــــــــــ واحتراميـــــــــــــ

" فلسفه فكر"

----------


## 3asoola

الشخصية التأملية :


هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها .. 



ألف شكر لچ
وربي يعطيچ العافية

3asoola

----------


## ريومه

*يسلمو على الموضوع النآيس :)*

*^ـ^ مـــودتي
*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالشخصية التأملية :


هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها .. 



الشخصيــه الحزيــنه :


وهي الشخصية التي تقف بصمت أمام المرآة واكثر ماتركز النظر إلى العينين لتعكس لها وجه آخر يعكس الصورة 
( حبيب _ غالي ) لتجسد حزنها برؤية الدموع 
تنهمر من العينين ولا تقف أمام المرآة إلاللبكاء فقط لان الدمع رفيق الحزن .. فهي لا ترى سوى معالم وجه آخر تتوجه العيون بسيل من الدموع المنهمرة 
وانين صامت وهي شخصيه عاطفية جدا ... 
ذولا اكثر شي ينطبقون على 
تحياتي
الريشه الناعمه


يسلمووووووو خيو على الختبار الحلو

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*الشخصيةالمبتسمة :هي التي تبتسم كلما نظرت في المرآة ذلك لأنها تحب الناس والحياة .. وهي راضية عن نفسها بشوشة وصديقة أيضا لمن حولها، وهي خير من يحل مشاكل وعقد الآخرين .. 
.*
*.
الشخصية التأملية :هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها ..* 

*.*
*.*

*تنطبق عليّ هالشخصيتين* 
*وشكراً جزيلاً أخوي majdyhamdy على الموضوع الروعه* 
*ويعطيك الله العافيه* 
*.*
*.*
*تحياتي*
*فاطمية المكارم*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم اخوي على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## سيناريو

طلع في المرايا واضحك وسوي حركاااااااااااااااات
 سيناريو

----------


## LOVELORN

يعطيك العافية اخوي على النقل الجيد 

تحياتي لك

----------


## majdyhamdy

*الاخوات*
*فلسفه فكر*
*عسوله*
*الريشه الناعمه*
*فاطمية المكارم*



*كل التحيه والموده*


*مشرفنا الغالي شبكه*
*تسلم على التواجد الجميل*

*الاخت*
*سيناريو*
*الف شكر على التواصل*

*الاخ*
*LOVERON*
*شكرا للتواجد*

----------


## وعود

*مشكور مجدي على الموضوع الرائع ..*

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

أني ولا مرة فكرت في الموضوع
لما أوقف عند المراية  كيف بكون وجهي مبتسم حزين متأمل حالم 
بس أني عاد خلط ملط كل مرة شكل مرة اضحك مرة اصيح  الخ.....
مشكور اخوي
على الفكرة الجهنمية 
وفي انتظار جديدك
مع خالص تحياااااااااااااااتي
ملكـــــ الإحساس ـــــة

----------


## majdyhamdy

*الاخت*
*وعود*

*كل الشكر على التواصل*



*الاخت*
*ملكة الاحساس*

*التنوع احيانا زين  هههههه*


*العفو اختي*

*ومشكور على التواجد*

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

الشخصية الحالمة :


وهذهالشخصية دائما نجد أنها تنسى نفسها عندما تنظر في المرآة وتفكر في الماضي والحاضروالمستقبل، لذلك فهي تعتبر المرآة شاشة سحرية ترى فيها ما كانت تتمناه لكي تقوم به في الماضي، وما تريد أن تحققه في الحاضر، وما تحلم في تحقيقه في المستقبل، وهي من خلال رؤيتها للمرآة تستطيع أن تتخيل الكثير من القصص والمغامرات المثيرة التي تحلم أن تكون بطلتها... 


الشخصيــه الحزيــنه :


وهي الشخصية التي تقف بصمت أمام المرآة واكثر ماتركز النظر إلى العينين لتعكس لها وجه آخر يعكس الصورة 
( حبيب _ غالي ) لتجسد حزنها برؤية الدموع 
تنهمر من العينين ولا تقف أمام المرآة إلاللبكاء فقط لان الدمع رفيق الحزن .. فهي لا ترى سوى معالم وجه آخر تتوجه العيون بسيل من الدموع المنهمرة 
وانين صامت وهي شخصيه عاطفية جدا ...

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

أعتقد اني هذه ..

مساكين بيتنا حرموا يجيبوا مرايا .. 

انقهروا مني .. :mad: 

شخصية عاشقه المراة :


هي شخصية لا تستطيع أن تمنع نفسها من النظر إلى أي مرآة تقابلها.. وهي تنظر في المرآة لفترات طويلة جدا.. وصاحبة هذه الشخصية عادة تكون من الرياضيين وتحب النزهات والرحلات كثيرا، 
وتهتم بمتابعة أحدث خطوط الموضة العالمية وتحافظ على رشاقتها، فهي شخصية حساسة جدا أو لديها حاسة قوية للألوان، تميل إلى التنسيق والديكور وتعليق الملابس والعطور المميزة ... 


يسلموا على الطرح الرائع 
لاعدمناك

----------


## روح تائبهـ

يسلمووووووووو على الموضوع ...
...تـحـيـاتـيـ...

----------


## روح الحياة

مشكوووووووووووووور اخوي

----------


## النور المؤمل

شكرا موضوع رائع

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

هههههههه يسلموا 

مشكور اخوي 

والله انا كل يوم في حال 


يعني مو محدد حلي خخخخخخ

----------


## فسحة امل

الشخصية التأملية :هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها .. 
  مشكوووووووور  على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## majdyhamdy

*دمعة ألم*

*بسمة
هههههههههه
**طفشتي اهلك وين ما يريدونك يلاقونك عن المرايه قالوا مانجيب احسن*

*حسرة الروح*

*روح الحياة*

*النور المؤمل*

*سعوديه*

*فسحة أمل*


*كل الشكر على كرم التواجد الغالي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا عالموضوع
الشخصيــه الحزيــنه :


وهي الشخصية التي تقف بصمت أمام المرآة واكثر ماتركز النظر إلى العينين لتعكس لها وجه آخر يعكس الصورة 
( حبيب _ غالي ) لتجسد حزنها برؤية الدموع 
تنهمر من العينين ولا تقف أمام المرآة إلاللبكاء فقط لان الدمع رفيق الحزن .. فهي لا ترى سوى معالم وجه آخر تتوجه العيون بسيل من الدموع المنهمرة 
وانين صامت وهي شخصيه عاطفية جدا ...

----------


## majdyhamdy

*الاخت العزيزه*

*عفاف الهدى*

*لتجسد حزنها برؤية الدموع تنهمر من العينين ولا تقف أمام المرآة إلاللبكاء فقط لان الدمع رفيق الحزن*


*اتمنى لك كل السعاده وزوال الحزن 

كل التحية والتقدير على التواجد
*

----------


## دموع جارفه

هذا موضوع أعجبني اتمنى يعجبكم 
وهي: تعرف على سمات شخصيتك من خلال وقوفك أمام المرآة..! نــبـــــــدأ:



الشخصية المرحة :
هي التي إذا نظرت إلى المرآة ابتسمت أو حاولت تقليد الآخرين بمرح، وهي شخصية معبرة عن ذاتها تحب الآخرين وتستطيع أن تحصل على الوظائف المهنية بسهولة، كما أنها قادرة على التعامل مع من حولها بارتياح، وهي أيضا خدومة وصديقة صدوقة،وتحب أن تخدم وتلبي أي طلب يطلب منها ، وهي وفية لوعودها.... 
============================== ==========

الشخصية المبتسمة 
هي التي تبتسم كلما نظرت في المرآة ذلك لأنها تحب الناس والحياة .. وهي راضية عن نفسها بشوشة وصديقة أيضا لمن حولها، وهي خير حلال للمشاكل وعقد الآخرين .. 

============================== =========

الشخصية التأملية 
هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها .. 
============================== =========

الشخصية الرافضة 
صاحبة هذه الشخصية تتجنب النظر إلى المرآة، وإذا تصادف ووجدتها أمامها.. فهي تشيح بوجهها عنها، وهي شخصية غير اجتماعية بالمرة، تصمم على الوصول إلى أهدافها.. ولكنها لا تستطيع أن تحقق منها أو لذاتها شيئا.. وهي لا تهتم كثيرا بالمظهر الخارجي وإنما تهتم بالموضوع وهي أيضا تبرر لنفسها ما تستحبه فقط.. وترفض نصائح الغير أو حتى الاستماع إليهم... 

============================== ==========

الشخصية التعيسة 
هي التي تنظر بامتعاض إلى نفسها في المرآة فهي غير سعيدة مع الناس أو العالم من حولها.. وهي تبدو دائما متبرمة، غير راضية عن نفسها فهي شخصية انطوائية لا تقدر على الاستمتاع بحياتها .. 
============================== ==========

الشخصية المتشائمة 
وهي التي عندما تنظر في المرآة ترى كل شيء إلا نفسها بالرغم من أنها ممكن أن تكون جميلة، إلا أنها بتشاؤمها لاترى جمالها أمام عينيها.. فالمرآة لا تعكس إلا ما هو قبيح.. وبالتالي ينطبع هذا على تفكيرها فهي لاتتذكر إلا ما يجلب الكآبة والحزن في نفسها.... 

============================== =========

الشخصية الحالمة:
وهذه الشخصية دائما نجد أنها تنسى نفسها عندما تنظر في المرآة وتفكر في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل، لذلك فهي تعتبر المرآة شاشة سحرية ترى فيها ما كانت تتمناه لكي تقوم به في الماضي، وما تريد أن تحققه في الحاضر، وما تحلم في تحقيقه في المستقبل، وهي من خلال رؤيتها للمرآة تستطيع أن تتخيل الكثير من القصص والمغامرات المثيرة التي تحلم أن تكون بطلتها... ============================== ==========

الشخصيــه الحزيــنة:
وهي الشخصية التي تقف بصمت أمام المرآة واكثر ما تركز النظر إلى العينين لتعكس لها وجه آخر يعكس الصورة ( حبيب _ غالي ) لتجسد حزنها برؤية الدموع تنهمر من العينين ولا تقف أمام المرآة إلا للبكاء فقط لان الدمع رفيق الحزن .. فهي لا ترى سوى معالم وجه آخر تتوجه العيون بسيل من الدموع المنهمرة وأنين صامت وهي شخصيه عاطفية جدا ...

============================== =========

شخصية عاشقة المراة :
هي شخصية لا تستطيع أن تمنع نفسها من النظر إلى أي مرآة تقابلها.. وهي تنظر في المرآة لفترات طويلة جدا.. وصاحبة هذه الشخصية عادة تكون من الرياضيين وتحب النزهات والرحلات كثيرا، وتهتم بمتابعة أحدث خطوط الموضة العالمية وتحافظ على رشاقتها، فهي شخصية حساسة جدا أو لديها حاسة قوية للألوان، تميل إلى التنسيق والديكور وتعليق الملابس والعطور المميزة ...

ياالله كل واحد او وحده تقول ويش شخصيتها

             ملطوووووووووووووووووووووووووش :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

شخصية عاشقة المراة :
هي شخصية لا تستطيع أن تمنع نفسها من النظر إلى أي مرآة تقابلها.. وهي تنظر في المرآة لفترات طويلة جدا.. وصاحبة هذه الشخصية عادة تكون من الرياضيين وتحب النزهات والرحلات كثيرا، وتهتم بمتابعة أحدث خطوط الموضة العالمية وتحافظ على رشاقتها، فهي شخصية حساسة جدا أو لديها حاسة قوية للألوان، تميل إلى التنسيق والديكور وتعليق الملابس والعطور المميزة ...



الله يعطيك العافية أختي..
دمووووووع جارفة ..
أبعد الله عنك الدموع ..
تسلمين عالموضوع الحلو ..
نقل موفق ..
تقبلي تحياتي ..

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

الشخصية التأملية 
هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها .. 

 *تسلمي اختي ع الموضوووع الرائع*

----------


## حــــايــرة

الشخصية المرحة :
هي التي إذا نظرت إلى المرآة ابتسمت أو حاولت تقليد الآخرين بمرح، وهي شخصية معبرة عن ذاتها تحب الآخرين وتستطيع أن تحصل على الوظائف المهنية بسهولة، كما أنها قادرة على التعامل مع من حولها بارتياح، وهي أيضا خدومة وصديقة صدوقة،وتحب أن تخدم وتلبي أي طلب يطلب منها ، وهي وفية لوعودها

يسلمووووووووو خيتو على الطرح الرائع
تقبلي مروري

----------


## أُخرىْ

*الشخصية الحالمة:
وهذه الشخصية دائما نجد أنها تنسى نفسها عندما تنظر في المرآة وتفكر في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل، لذلك فهي تعتبر المرآة شاشة سحرية ترى فيها ما كانت تتمناه لكي تقوم به في الماضي، وما تريد أن تحققه في الحاضر، وما تحلم في تحقيقه في المستقبل، وهي من خلال رؤيتها للمرآة تستطيع أن تتخيل الكثير من القصص والمغامرات المثيرة التي تحلم أن تكون بطلتها... ==============================* 
*وكنت اكلم نفسي واشوف شكل وجهي وانا اتكلم ههه*
*شكرا عالموضوع*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموووووووو خيتو 
الشخصية التأملية 
هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها .. 
ريووووووووووش الثانيه خخخخخخخخخ
يسلموووووووو
تحياتي
ريووووووووش

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

الشخصية المبتسمة 
هي التي تبتسم كلما نظرت في المرآة ذلك لأنها تحب الناس والحياة .. وهي راضية عن نفسها بشوشة وصديقة أيضا لمن حولها، وهي خير حلال للمشاكل وعقد الآخرين .. 
يسلموا اختي على الموضوع

----------


## شجن الذكريات

الشخصية التأملية 
هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها .. 
مشكوووووووووووووورة على الموضوع

----------


## بنت القائم

مشكورة على الموضوع بس اني لكيت نفسي نص في التاملية ونص الثاني بالحزينة وييييييش اسوووووووووووووي؟هههههههههههه مشكورة مرة ثانية

----------


## shosh

شخصية عاشقة المراة :
هي شخصية لا تستطيع أن تمنع نفسها من النظر إلى أي مرآة تقابلها.. وهي تنظر في المرآة لفترات طويلة جدا.. وصاحبة هذه الشخصية عادة تكون من الرياضيين وتحب النزهات والرحلات كثيرا، وتهتم بمتابعة أحدث خطوط الموضة العالمية وتحافظ على رشاقتها، فهي شخصية حساسة جدا أو لديها حاسة قوية للألوان، تميل إلى التنسيق والديكور وتعليق الملابس والعطور المميزة ...
يسلمووووو على الموضوع

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*اني مو احسن من  اختي بنت القائم*
*احس ان كل الشخصيات فيني <<< يعني يمكن مجنونة*
*شكلي راح اعقد العلماء*
*ههههههههههههه*
*بس هي الحقيقة*
*كلهم ينتمون لي*
*اين انا اذن؟*

*تقبلوا مروري*

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

الشخصية التأملية 
هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها 

يسلمو على الموضوع

----------


## sh0osh0o

*شخصيتي من كل شخصيه شوي ،، كوكتيل بس مو طبقات 

يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع الحلو*

----------


## نواره المنتدى

الشخصية المرحة :
هي التي إذا نظرت إلى المرآة ابتسمت أو حاولت تقليد الآخرين بمرح، وهي شخصية معبرة عن ذاتها تحب الآخرين وتستطيع أن تحصل على الوظائف المهنية بسهولة، كما أنها قادرة على التعامل مع من حولها بارتياح، وهي أيضا خدومة وصديقة صدوقة،وتحب أن تخدم وتلبي أي طلب يطلب منها ، وهي وفية لوعودها....

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

الشخصية المرحة 

هي التي إذا نظرت إلى المرآة ابتسمت أو حاولت تقليد الآخرين بمرح، وهي شخصية معبرة عن ذاتها تحب الآخرين وتستطيع أن تحصل على الوظائف المهنية بسهولة،كما أنها قادرة على التعامل مع من حولها بارتياح، وهي أيضا خدومة وصديقة صدوقة، وتحب أن تخدم وتلبي أي طلب يطلب منها ، وهي وفية لوعودها.... 

الشخصية المبتسمة 

هي التي تبتسم كلما نظرت في المرآة ذلك لأنها تحب الناس والحياة .. وهي راضية عن نفسها بشوشة وصديقة أيضا لمن حولها، وهي خير حلال للمشاكل وعقد الآخرين .. 


الشخصية التأملية 
هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها .. 


الشخصية الرافضة 

صاحبة هذه الشخصية تتجنب النظر إلى المرآة، وإذا تصادف ووجدتها أمامها.. فهي تشيح بوجهها عنها، وهي شخصية غير اجتماعية بالمرة، تصمم على الوصول إلى أهدافها.. ولكنها لا تستطيع أن تحقق منها أو لذاتها شيئا.. وهي لاتهتم كثيرا بالمظهر الخارجي وإنما تهتم بالموضوع وهي أيضا تبرر لنفسها ما تستحبه فقط.. وترفض نصائح الغير أو حتى الاستماع إليهم... 


الشخصية التعسة 

هي التي تنظر بامتعاض إلى نفسها في المرآة فهي غير سعيدة مع الناس أو العالم من حولها.. وهي تبدو دائما متبرمة، غير راضية عن نفسها فهي شخصية انطوائية لا تقدر على الاستمتاع بحياتها .. 


الشخصية المتشائمة 

وهي التي عندما تنظر في المرآة ترى كل شئ إلا نفسها بالرغم من أنها ممكن أن تكون جميلة، إلا أنها بتشاؤمها لاترى جمالها أمام عينيها.. فالمرآة لا تعكس إلا ما هو قبيح.. وبالتالي ينطبع هذا على تفكيرها فهي لاتتذكر إلا ما يجلب الكآبة والحزن في نفسها.... 


الشخصية الحالمة 

وهذه الشخصية دائما نجد أنها تنسى نفسها عندما تنظر في المرآة وتفكر في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل، لذلك فهي تعتبر المرآة شاشة سحرية ترى فيها ما كانت تتمناه لكي تقوم بها في الماضي، وما تريد أن تحققه في الحاضر، وما تحلم في تحقيقه في المستقبل، وهي من خلال رؤيتها للمرآة تستطيع أن تتخيل الكثير من القصص والمغامرات المثيرة التي تحلمأن تكون بطلتها... 


الشخصيــه الحزيــنه 

وهي الشخصية التي تقف بصمت أمام المرآة واكثر ما تركز النظر إلى العينين لتعكس لها وجه آخر يعكس الصورة 
( حبيب _ غالي ) لتجسد حزنها برؤية الدموع 
تنهمر من العينين ولا تقف أمام المرآة إلا للبكاء فقط لان الدمع رفيق الحزن .. فهي لا ترى سوى معالم وجه آخر تتوجه العيون بسيلمن الدموع المنهمرة
وانين صامت وهي شخصيه عاطفية جدا ... 

شخصية عاشقه المراة 
هي شخصية لا تستطيع أن تمنع نفسها من النظر إلى أي مرآة تقابلها.. وينظر في المرآة لفترات طويلة جدا.. وصاحبة هذه الشخصية عادة تكون من الرياضيين وتحب النزهات والرحلات كثيرا، 
وتهتم بمتابعة أحدث خطوط الموضة العالمية وتحافظ على رشاقتها، فهي شخصية حساسة جدا أو لديها حاسة قوية للألوان، تميل إلى التنسيق والديكور وتعشق الملابس والعطور المميزة ...


كل وحده تقولنه شخصيتها ..^^

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

شخصية عاشقه المراة 
هي شخصية لا تستطيع أن تمنع نفسها من النظر إلى أي مرآة تقابلها.. وينظر في المرآة لفترات طويلة جدا.. وصاحبة هذه الشخصية عادة تكون من الرياضيين وتحب النزهات والرحلات كثيرا، 
وتهتم بمتابعة أحدث خطوط الموضة العالمية وتحافظ على رشاقتها، فهي شخصية حساسة جدا أو لديها حاسة قوية للألوان، تميل إلى التنسيق والديكور وتعشق الملابس والعطور المميزة ...

    اني احس تنطبق علي هذي الشخصية

                           و تسلمي على الموضوع الحلو ربي يعطيك العافية

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلموووووووووو على المروره مغرورة

----------


## كبرياء

*الشخصية التأملية 
هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها ..* 

*تسلمي مليون على الموضوع الح ـــــــلووو* 

*ماننح ـــــــرم جديدكـ* 

*تح ـــــــــيااتوو*

----------


## لحن الخلود

الشخصية المبتسمة 

هي التي تبتسم كلما نظرت في المرآة ذلك لأنها تحب الناس والحياة .. وهي راضية عن نفسها بشوشة وصديقة أيضا لمن حولها، وهي خير حلال للمشاكل وعقد الآخرين .. 

تسلمين لحون على الطرح
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## حــــايــرة

الشخصية المرحة 

هي التي إذا نظرت إلى المرآة ابتسمت أو حاولت تقليد الآخرين بمرح، وهي شخصية معبرة عن ذاتها تحب الآخرين وتستطيع أن تحصل على الوظائف المهنية بسهولة،كما أنها قادرة على التعامل مع من حولها بارتياح، وهي أيضا خدومة وصديقة صدوقة، وتحب أن تخدم وتلبي أي طلب يطلب منها ، وهي وفية لوعودها.... 

يسلمو لحونه على الموضوع
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على المرور الطيب

----------


## احساس دافي

الشخصية التأمليه
مشكورة على الموضوع ووفقتي لكل خير

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على المرور

----------


## soosah2

الشخصية الحالمة 

وهذه الشخصية دائما نجد أنها تنسى نفسها عندما تنظر في المرآة وتفكر في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل، لذلك فهي تعتبر المرآة شاشة سحرية ترى فيها ما كانت تتمناه لكي تقوم بها في الماضي، وما تريد أن تحققه في الحاضر، وما تحلم في تحقيقه في المستقبل، وهي من خلال رؤيتها للمرآة تستطيع أن تتخيل الكثير من القصص والمغامرات المثيرة التي تحلمأن تكون بطلتها... 

هههههه هذي شخصيتي افكر كيف بيكون الموقف لو سويت كذه وشنو بيصير بكرة واللي بعده اوه ولا اخلص  :wink: 
مشكورة ع الموضوع

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يؤ  يؤ  يؤ * 

*شخصيتي مش موجوده*
*عالعموم يسلموووووووو*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

هي التي إذا نظرت إلى المرآة ابتسمت أو حاولت تقليد الآخرين بمرح، وهي شخصية معبرة عن ذاتها تحبالشخصية المرحة 

هي التي إذا نظرت إلى المرآة ابتسمت أو حاولت تقليد الآخرين بمرح، وهي شخصية معبرة عن ذاتها تحب الآخرين وتستطيع أن تحصل على الوظائف المهنية بسهولة،كما أنها قادرة على التعامل مع من حولها بارتياح، وهي أيضا خدومة وصديقة صدوقة، وتحب أن تخدم وتلبي أي طلب يطلب منها ، وهي وفية لوعودها.... 
 الآخرين وتستطيع أن تحصل على الوظائف المهنية بسهولة،كما أنها قادرة على التعامل مع من حولها بارتياح، وهي أيضا خدومة وصديقة صدوقة، وتحب أن تخدم وتلبي أي طلب يطلب منها ، وهي وفية لوعودها.... 

مشكوره خيتووو الموضوع حلووو
يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## وردة البستان

الشخصية المبتسمة 

هي التي تبتسم كلما نظرت في المرآة ذلك لأنها تحب الناس والحياة .. وهي راضية عن نفسها بشوشة وصديقة أيضا لمن حولها، وهي خير حلال للمشاكل وعقد 

يسلمو ع الطرح

----------


## HEBARA

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ده بس على فكره انا بجمع بين شخصيتين وهما الشخصية المبتسمة 

هي التي تبتسم كلما نظرت في المرآة ذلك لأنها تحب الناس والحياة .. وهي راضية عن نفسها بشوشة وصديقة أيضا لمن حولها، وهي خير حلال للمشاكل وعقد الآخرين .. 


الشخصية التأملية 
هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الشخصية التأملية 
هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

============================== ==========

الشخصيــه الحزيــنة:
وهي الشخصية التي تقف بصمت أمام المرآة واكثر ما تركز النظر إلى العينين لتعكس لها وجه آخر يعكس الصورة ( حبيب _ غالي ) لتجسد حزنها برؤية الدموع تنهمر من العينين ولا تقف أمام المرآة إلا للبكاء فقط لان الدمع رفيق الحزن .. فهي لا ترى سوى معالم وجه آخر تتوجه العيون بسيل من الدموع المنهمرة وأنين صامت وهي شخصيه عاطفية جدا ...

============================== =========



وايضاااااااااااااااااا
الشخصية التأملية 
هي التي تطيل النظر في المرآة.. وتركز نظراتها في تأمل عينيها ودراسة وجهها بعناية شديدة، وصاحبة هذه الشخصية تحمل في أعماقها أسئلة كثيرة عن الحياة وعن الآخرين ولا تجد لها جوابا.. لذا فهي تنظر بتمعن وعمق في عينيها لعلها ترى نفسها فيهما أو تعرف ردا على أسئلتها .. 
============================== =========




شكراااا  خيتي على الموضووع الرائع

----------


## حبي حيدري

الموضوع جدا رائع يسلمو
وطلعت من ذوات الشخصية التأملية

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*شخصيتي مزدوجه*
*فيها من المرحه* 
*فيها من التأمليه*
*فيها المبتسمه*
*على العموم ..*
*..يعطيك العافيه أختي دموع جارفه..*
*على الموضوع الجميل*
*بصراحه عجبني مره* 
*..دمتي في رعاية المولى وحفظه..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا على المشاركة الحلوة
الشخصية المبتسمة 
هي التي تبتسم كلما نظرت في المرآة ذلك لأنها تحب الناس والحياة .. وهي راضية عن نفسها بشوشة وصديقة أيضا لمن حولها، وهي خير حلال للمشاكل وعقد الآخرين

----------


## غرام العاشقين

فيني دي الشخصيات كلها


لاني اتوقع انها تعتمد على نفسية الشخص في هذا اليوم


يسلموو خيتوو


دموع جارفه


الله يعطيك ألف عافيه والسعاده الدائمه


تحياتي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الشخصيــه الحزيــنة:
وهي الشخصية التي تقف بصمت أمام المرآة واكثر ما تركز النظر إلى العينين لتعكس لها وجه آخر يعكس الصورة ( حبيب _ غالي ) لتجسد حزنها برؤية الدموع تنهمر من العينين ولا تقف أمام المرآة إلا للبكاء فقط لان الدمع رفيق الحزن .. فهي لا ترى سوى معالم وجه آخر تتوجه العيون بسيل من الدموع المنهمرة وأنين صامت وهي شخصيه عاطفية جدا ...*

*يسلمو علموضوع الحلوو*

----------


## أوراق الشتاء

الشخصية المبتسمة 
هي التي تبتسم كلما نظرت في المرآة ذلك لأنها تحب الناس والحياة .. وهي راضية عن نفسها بشوشة وصديقة أيضا لمن حولها، وهي خير حلال للمشاكل وعقد الآخرين .. 
يسلمواااااااااا
أحلى موضوع 
تحياتي 
أوراق الشتاء

----------


## NoOoNAh

الشخصيات:
الأول
 
الثاني 

الثالث

الرابع

                            الخامس


السادس
 
السابع

  النهاية
                                تحياتي
                        أتمنى أن يعجبكم ......
                           أنتظر ردودكم...

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

مشكووور  على الطرح 
يسلمو

----------


## NoOoNAh

شكراً
ع المرور الرائع
دمتي بود

----------


## أسير الحرمان

مشكوووورة أختي ع الموضوع الرائع

الله لا يحرمنا جديدكي

----------


## NoOoNAh

مرور رائع 
شكراً للتقدير
أخي "أسير الحرمان"

----------


## NoOoNAh

أتمنى ان 
الردود تكثر

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*وأحيانا على بطني عشان ارتاح بس اني مو دكتاتوريه ولا شريرة خخ*
* موو انتين تعرفيني عدل ههههه ؟؟*
*يعطيكِ الف العافيه نونه*
*تحياتي*
*الأمل البعيد*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

الثاني 

الثالث

الرابع


*هذيلي طرق نومتي كل مره شكل* 

*يسلمووو ع الطرح* 
*ويعطيك الف عاافيه*

----------


## Princess

بل بل بل
الحين اني
دكتااتوريه
وشريره
واغصب الناس

مااا ضنتي

يسلمووو على الطرح العجيب
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## NoOoNAh

شكراً
أموووولة
و مشاكستنا
وما أنسى أميرة المرح عندنا
ع المروووور الرائع

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

يسلموووووو اختي العزيزة
Noooooonah
طرح حلو
يعطيك العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ام الليل اتحب اتنام على البطن وعلى الجنب

----------


## في الانتظار

رائع أختي 
بس انا ولا واحد من ذيلي 
تحياتي الحاره

----------


## NoOoNAh

شكراً
جميعاً ع المرور الرائع

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*تم دمج موضوعكـ مع أخر ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ جهودكم ،،*
*لا عدمناااااااااكم ،،*
*تحياااااااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*تم دمج موضوعكـ مع أخر ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ جهووودكم ،،*
*لا عدمنااااااااااكم ،،*
*تحياااااااااااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

موضوع رائع

الحمد لله طلعت مبتسمة

ننتظـــ جديدك

دمــــت بود

----------

